# BIC F-12



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone have experience with this sub? I have heard the name but since this is the price range I am looking in it's not possible to go demo anything. Anyone know something around $250 (inc shipping) that would be a better deal? I don't need one immediately so if there is something that seems to go on sale once a month or something I am willing to wait. 

16x16 room, Onkyo 709 with 5 Polk speakers (Monitor 40's, Monitor 30's and a CS2B center.) I'm upgrading from using the TV speakers so I'm not looking to shake the whole house. Just a decent movie watching experience.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?PartNumber=303-436 

Or is this going to offer a similar result for the casual movie watcher?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?PartNumber=300-629


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The BIC is fine for a budget sub. I have had some exposure to them and they are not too bad for a low cost solution. They are by no means my "sub of choice" but they will serve the purpose. I have not had any experience with the Dayton so I can't speak to them.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't heard the BIC, but looking at the prices you can get *2* of the Daytons for the price of *1* BIC. Based on that info (and Dayton's reputation), you may want to consider that (2 Dayton subwoofers) route. Multiple subs can make a HUGE difference in sq not just "BOOM!!"

Both contain 12" drivers, but if you read the specs closely you'll see that the BIC has a "475 watt peak amplifier." Peak power is short term (the highest it can go for a few ms or so), but the Dayton's "120 watts _RMS_" power means that it can produce (at least) 120 watts "all day long." Its peak power will be higher than its RMS power. Just my 2¢...


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

I could always start with one Dayton and add another shortly after if it sounds good. I know everyone raves about HSU but I just can't put out $400 to get it shipped to my door.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

lucky53s said:


> I could always start with one Dayton and add another shortly after if it sounds good. I know everyone raves about HSU but I just can't put out $400 to get it shipped to my door.


That's great idea. If you go that route, please let us know how it sounds!! :hsd:


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

I would like to see one HSU next to 2 Daytons and see how they compare.....


----------



## lucky53s (Mar 20, 2012)

Amazon has it for $188. Compared to the $145 for the Dayton it really comes down to performance. AVSForum had a lot of good things to say about the Bic F-12. Surprising it never came up on here, I like this forum much more than that one.

There is an 83 page thread about it!! Not sure if I'm allowed to put this link to that forum here but I'm sure a mod will delete if I'm not....
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1116093&page=83


----------



## brntwns (May 10, 2012)

yes im curious which would be a better choice the f-12 or the dayton?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

brntwns said:


> yes im curious which would be a better choice the f-12 or the dayton?


FWIW-IF it were me, I'd get the Dayton.


----------

